# emegency lighting in nj



## thirtypakjak66 (Apr 22, 2011)

just bought an amber 48 inch whelen light bar bar my truck and was wondering if anyone knows what you need to do to register to use this bar or have it on my truck in new jersey. dmv website was no help whatsoever. thanks for any help


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Register for what?
As long as you don't turn it on on the road (unless you need to of coarse) you should be fine.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

you will not pass inspection with out an emergency light permit call Trenton it only comes out of there


----------



## thirtypakjak66 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for the info,will trenton issue a permit if the truck is non commercial though


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

thirtypakjak66;1280461 said:


> thanks for the info,will trenton issue a permit if the truck is non commercial though


should be able to as long as you file for a permit and pay the fee


----------



## thirtypakjak66 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks ill have to give trenton a call and see whats up


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

no. amber light permit is for commercial registered vehicles only.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

tjctransport;1281084 said:


> no. amber light permit is for commercial registered vehicles only.


and he is not commercial ?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

blk90s13;1281140 said:


> and he is not commercial ?


in post #4 he says it is regestered non commercial.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

There is an amber light permit available for the state of nj not exactly sure how the law reads on it but I'm sure if you do a google search on it you will find it


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

snowman91;1281459 said:


> There is an amber light permit available for the state of nj not exactly sure how the law reads on it but I'm sure if you do a google search on it you will find it


http://www.state.nj.us/mvc/pdf/About/BLS-34.pdf


----------

